# Dogs or Cats



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate cats....dogs get my votes!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about this:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cats









Cats at least somewhat resemble their wild ancestors: looks as well as behaviour - it still looks like a predator and acts like it.

And then look at what humankind did to dogs - it's pathetic in what kind of sorry-ass excuse of a living being what they turned the wolf (not all breeds, but look at poodles and crap like that...)

Don't get me wrong, I like dogs too, but I choose a cat instead any type of dog without second thought...


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

14_blast said:


> What about this:










I like the cat dog, because my girlfriend has a love bird, hopefully the cat side could take care of it. And the dog side of Cat/dog would keep the cat in check.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You didn't have a spot for both, hehe. I have both cats and dogs. They stay outside, and they work for a living....my australian shepherd get sworked with the stock animals we keep, and I must confess he makes it easy to move animals. Our cats, well they keep the mice and rats to a minimum in the feed shed...
I no longer keep big cats, but perhaps when the kids are all grown, I will keep them again...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do i need to say more about my poodles¡?? lmao

CH Garner's ************ AKA Torito (3XW)


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

those 4 are my top of the line stud dogss

VROOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Castro's Stitch Jr (T-Bud/Maverick at its the best)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like cats cause they keep to themseles and dont depend on you

dogs have to depend on you for everything

i think that p45 likes cats right


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've always been a cat person ... don't have one at the moment... but hopefully in the summer I'll get a kitten.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How is this a poll :laugh: Man's best friend a dog.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

cats are graceful pets, always clean, and never ruins your garden setup.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm allergic to both, cats worse. I do keep a do though. He's awesome, truly a best friend.


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like both as long as the dog is a "MANs" dog. (Lab's,Chesapeake's and so on) You can keep those little yappers like Poodles, Shih tzu, Yorkies etc...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like dogs and cats the same


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

Cats are independent and dogs are dependent. Me being a lazy ass, I share my house with a cat.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

dogs al the way cats do nothing for you if you didnt feed them they would leave you. atleast dogs love you bad


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Cats suck.... Dogs are awesome. Enough said.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

fish are number 1 in my book ... but dogs are right after them


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

i like dogs too but i gotta go with cats.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

cat's got a personality, dogs are just slaves


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

LIKE THEM BOTH BUT SICK OF THE DEAD sh*t THAT THE CATS BRING TO THE DOOR. SO DOGS GET MY VOTE.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I hate cats. Dogs are better


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

dogs arent slaves unless you make them yer slave... I would prefer a dog cause cats scratch ya for no reason and then run away... it almost makes you feel like punting the thing like a football out the door!!!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> cat's got a personality, dogs are just slaves


 CANT AGREE WITH YA HOTTIE.. LMAO...... IVE HAD DOGS SINCE I WAS A LIL GREENHORN .. IVE BENN BREEDING DOGS FOR VER 10 YEARS EVERY DOG HAS HIS PERSONALITY HIS OWN RULEZZZZ HIS OWN CARACTERS.... I DONT LIKE CATS BUT IF I HAD THE CHACE TO OWN ONE I WILL TRY A SHOOT HELL I LIKE ALOT THE ANIMALS

VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Drive Fast Race Hard


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

DOGS no doubt....cats suck


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

Cats cause they dont go to the bathroom everywhere


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i liie them both, but dogs i like better


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Dogs all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Check my sig!!!

(although i agree with Jonas)

***ALIGATORMEX is that an American Stardforshire Bull-terier?

Jim


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think it is fish, snakes, scorpions, cats, and then ampbians

dogs arent even in my book


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ALIGATORMEX your dogs









i love dogs, cats are just not my thing.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

No doubt-DOGS.








No contest, guard dogs,hunting dogs,working dogs or just pets.
It's all about the K-9's.
Later
Eric


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I prefer dogs but I also like cats. Unfortunately, I'm more allergic to cats. This is Pit Mix that I foster on the weekend for the shelter I volunteer at.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Dogs! I've had my dog for 9 years now and he still acts like a puppy.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

I CHOSE DOGS BUT LIKE CATS AND DOGS BOTH HAVE THEIR OWN WAY OF DOING THINGS


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love dogs as long as they belong to somone else. They are big lovable bafoons.

Cats

















One of my cats. Ethel. She rules.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i would have chosen cats and dogs if it was a choice. I love my cat, he sleeps on my bed, fetches, plays with my bird, will sit and shake for treats.... I don't have a dog but i love honda's, and if i had to pick on over the other, it would be a dog, because overall, they seem more playful then cats


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is my cat

beware he is not that cudly but he only likes me


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

and another pic

his name is ozzy


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

and him right now


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> here is my cat
> 
> beware he is not that cudly but he only likes me


 I don't even wanna know what you do to that cat to make it "like" you


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Kory said:


> I hate cats. Dogs are better


 How can you HATE a cat? What did a cat do to you that would make you want to HATE it? Scratch you?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

garygny said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > I hate cats. Dogs are better
> ...


 When I was growing up I had a crazy lady who lived next door that had about 60 cats and they would always sh*t in my yard and try to sneak into our house. I would literally have to kick them to keep them out of the house whenever I would leave. It was either that or let my Black Lab kill them when they got in the house. That is why I hate cats.

When I was 14 someone finally called animal control on her and they took 56 cats out of her house.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I like cats and dogs. I have more respect for cats though, because they're so much smarter and more independent.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > here is my cat
> ...


 it has always been friedly to me

i mean he sleeps with me and watchs the tv and the computer with me

i mean he is right next to me now


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like both dogs and cats, but I have a special fondness for WB's kitty...it's so furry. :smile:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 to many details lu.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I own both but if I could only keep one it would be my wolf chow mix


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

and she can hang with any pit I assure you


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

one more of her about to bite my ass


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

here is my cat


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

here is my friends pit pup


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

dogs are the sh*t, cats have more of a personality but you cannot get the loyality of a dog out of them


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Cats rule! they are not only independent and one of their own, but you can't teach a cat to sit, lay down, roll over, and believe me, thats a f*cking great thing. Dogs in their limiteded pea nut sized brain, would of followed Dorothy on the Yellow Brick Road, would of been right behind lil Ms. Riding Hood, in the house that the Mr. Bad wolf couldn't and wouldn't blow down. Yeah dogs weren't in the last 2 stories, so there's no real comparison, but if you think about it, a dog would of died like a 1.5 month fetus hanging onto a coat hanger, grasping for life and just wanting to swallow that next gasp of air to live. Dogs are that stupid(for the most part), put one under a sheet pulled down, and it will bark at he non-existent moon and smother and die instead of trying to get out.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> I own both but if I could only keep one it would be my wolf chow mix


i was wondering how old she is. I have a wolf/lab black male that is about 12 years old now. I got him for my bf as a xmas present when he was just weaned from mom. took him because he such a cutie.









as soon as i find some pics ill show you what he looks like.

i own both cats and dogs, cant decide what i like better, im thinking its my dog (btw she is a straight up hillbilly dog from ky). my cats are more demanding than my dogs!!!!!!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Cats rule! they are not only independent and one of their own, but you can't teach a cat to sit, lay down, roll over, and believe me, thats a f*cking great thing. Dogs in their limiteded pea nut sized brain, would of followed Dorothy on the Yellow Brick Road, would of been right behind lil Ms. Riding Hood, in the house that the Mr. Bad wolf couldn't and wouldn't blow down. Yeah dogs weren't in the last 2 stories, so there's no real comparison, but if you think about it, a dog would of died like a 1.5 month fetus hanging onto a coat hanger, grasping for life and just wanting to swallow that next gasp of air to live. Dogs are that stupid(for the most part), put one under a sheet pulled down, and it will bark at he non-existent moon and smother and die instead of trying to get out.


I can't agree with the stupid remarks concerning dogs.
Here's a pic of my Shepherd/Wolf cross.
She was smarter than most people I know.








In fact I bet she could have spelled "limited"
And she would have handed the big bad wolf his ass,what would a house cat have done?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

HAMMONDS GR CH DOMINO SON (5XW)


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > I own both but if I could only keep one it would be my wolf chow mix
> ...


 she is almost 3 years old


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I like dogs and wild cats.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> i would have chosen cats and dogs if it was a choice. I love my cat, he sleeps on my bed, fetches, plays with my bird, will sit and shake for treats.... I don't have a dog but i love honda's, and if i had to pick on over the other, it would be a dog, because overall, they seem more playful then cats


 FallenAngel0210 and my doggy, Fluffy


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Cats = rude, ugly, ungrateful, mean, grumpy, scratches, scars, evil, unhappy, 
bad, allergenic, dirty, stinks, scary, creepy, wierd emotions, unloyal, anti-social, so hard to decribe cats. I hate cats ever since I got scratched and scared by one, I'll never forget it...









Dogs = adorable, cute, mans best friend, loyal, manners, easily trained, loving, caring, kissable, obeys, joyful, playful, social, innocent. I love dogs, thruout my whole life i think i owned about twenty dogs, but for now im stickin to fishes, don't have to clean anything but the water and their inexpensive. Also don't eat that much.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Cats = rude, ugly, ungrateful, mean, grumpy, scratches, scars, evil, unhappy,
> bad, allergenic, dirty, stinks, scary, creepy, wierd emotions, unloyal, anti-social, so hard to decribe cats. I hate cats ever since I got scratched and scared by one, I'll never forget it...
> 
> 
> ...


 haha are you scared of kitties?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Dogs all the way....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sprinter78 said:


> Dogs all the way....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

cats, cuz my sister got me loving my kitty snowball
when i dogsat that small taco bell dog, i woke up to the bitch jumping my big toe.

oh ya, when my friend got a cat, it scratched his sister in the face cuz she's a dumbass. my kitty would never harm me


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

lol, im the only one allergic to both!!!! :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have 2 dogs... I have a cat, aslo. I kick my cat when/if it ever gets in my way. Yeah I like cats.. only if it was a Lion or a Tiger.


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

I like dogs- but he absolutely LOVES cats


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dogs all the way! I never really cared for cats until my cousin bought one, they're not too bad either.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I have 2 dogs... I have a cat, aslo. I kick my cat when/if it ever gets in my way. Yeah I like cats.. only if it was a Lion or a Tiger.










yup...poor kitty...even tho he gets kicked by his master he still tries to run in the house.....stubborn cat!!


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

i go for cats. The first reason for this cos i have one. Secondly cats have always self confidence and cope with difficulties with an obsinaty and they dont do something for just cos you are ordering it moreover cats are reminding me their predator fellows which are lions, jaguars, cougars etc...


----------

